# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Port Antonio

## Maralunatic

Just wanted to say PA is everything people said! So loving this trip and I will do a trip report when I return

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic!  Hi there!!!  and Many, many, many thanks to you in advance for the promise of a report!!!!!!!!  Can't wait!  But for now, enjoy Portland to the fullest.

----------


## irienegril

> Just wanted to say PA is everything people said! So loving this trip and I will do a trip report when I return


We are so looking forward to our 1st trip to PA! Love all the great tips Vi....thank you!
Maralunatic - Would love to hear your thoughts and tips!

One question.  When we arrive via Knutsford from Negril should we prearrange a taxi to Goblin Hill or simply take a route taxi?

----------


## TAH

I'd probably arrange something for arrival, at least have a number to call. I'm sure someone here can help w/ that. You wouldn't want to end up standing in the rain, waiting for an empty route taxi.

----------


## irienegril

> I'd probably arrange something for arrival, at least have a number to call. I'm sure someone here can help w/ that. You wouldn't want to end up standing in the rain, waiting for an empty route taxi.


On our way to Port Antonio after 2 amazing weeks in Negril! So looking forward to our new adventure!

----------


## Maralunatic

Have a fabulous time!  I know you're gonna love it and I wish I was back there right now instead of looking at the huge snowstorm we're supposed to get. :Culpability:

----------


## irienegril

> Have a fabulous time!  I know you're gonna love it and I wish I was back there right now instead of looking at the huge snowstorm we're supposed to get.


Port Antonio is amazing! So beautiful and peaceful.  We love it!
We are happy to miss the snowstorm heading to WI!

----------


## agregory

> Port Antonio is amazing! So beautiful and peaceful.  We love it!
> We are happy to miss the snowstorm heading to WI!


I'm jealous irienegril!  I am stuck in Wisconsin  :Frown: 
I love Portland parish!  And all of Ja for that matter  :Cool New:  
Have a great trip!

----------


## irienegril

Enjoying some jerk chicken, pork and sausage at Gurley Aston Wine and Grill. Weather is hot! Snow seems foreign right now!!!

----------

